# Need help about my temp..



## quidz (Sep 16, 2009)

elow everyone.. i am just a newbie about this kind of issue.. please see my screen shot..

SCREEN SHOT..

http://img16.imageshack.us/i/speedfanh.png/

any advice please.. thx...


----------



## Malith (Sep 15, 2009)

could not understand your problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

please post your images in here not offsite

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## quidz (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry for that.. it is my first post here... and i forgot to read some guidelines.. it's my mistakes..

what are you running = WINDOWS XP PRO SP3
video card = NVIDIA GEFORCE 7300SE/7200GS
cpu = INTEL PENTIUM D 925
m/board = ECS 671T-M
ram = KINGSTON 1GB
power supply = ATX POWER SUPPLY
brand = i don't know the brand
wattage = 550W

Q.check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them
A. i have check the bios for temperature it hits around 60c to 70c in idl mode.. but in full load it reach 80c to 90c is it good..?? or bad..?? if it is bad how can i reduce my temps...

Q.redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
A.i have change it but it still hit 60c in idl


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you apply the paste correctly,to much applied is as bad as to little

make sure the h/sink is on properly and is securely installed 

take the side off the case and look at the psu label


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo quidz and welcome to TSF :wave:

A lot depends on what PC case you have. The cheapest and easiest way to reduce the temps would be to add cooling fans to it - The most efficient way being any fans in the front of the case sucking air into it, and fans on the back blowing the hot air out. Some cases have holes on the side of the case for a fan(s) to be mounted there, sucking air in. If you're handy at metalwork, you could also mount a fan or two on the top of the case to blow hot air out.

Fans usually come in 2 sizes, 80mm and 120mm and are powered either from spare 'Molex' connectors (those 4-pin power plugs that connect to hard-drives, CD/DVD drives etc.), or plug into the motherboard so the PC controls the speed and temperature.

Also, tidy the cables inside the case with cable-ties or sheaths, bits of string or whatever (I've even used elastic-bands as a temporary measure, until I could get some proper ties :wink. The idea being to help air circulate and reduce any hot-spots - IDE drive ribbon-cables are notorious for blocking air-flow.

If you could post some pics of your case, or let us know the make and model of the case, we can be more specific in helping you :smile:


----------



## richard2k84 (May 4, 2007)

Also are you using the stock CPU fan and heatsink. If so and you have a bit of money to spend it might be worth looking into a new one. The stock coolers are ok to do the job, but you can get a better performance one for a few pennies, which will help lower the CPU temp.
As above, tidy up the inside of the case, hiding as many cables as possible so air can move around. and if possible stick a fan in the front and back (and side of the case) is possible.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

just to add speedfan can be out by quite alot when reading temps since its designed to read the speed of fans (hens the name) download real temp and core temp which will give you more accurate results.

If the bios is indeed saying 60 at idle then you have issues, I would go along with what the other guys have said.


----------



## quidz (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you guyz for your nice idea and a quick reply...

Q.Also are you using the stock CPU fan and heatsink
A.yes i am using a stock CPU fan and heatsink

Q.If you could post some pics of your case, or let us know the make and model of the case, we can be more specific in helping you 

A.i don't relay know the brand of this case sir this rig is just a gift on me... but as you said about the fans i have 2 fans in the back blowing air out and 1 side fan blowing air in but i don't have a slot in the front. and also in the top.

Q.just to add speedfan can be out by quite alot when reading temps since its designed to read the speed of fans (hens the name) download real temp and core temp which will give you more accurate results.
A.yes i am using speedfan that's why i am posting here to get some idea

Q.did you apply the paste correctly,to much applied is as bad as to little
A.yes i have properly apply the paste in correct patter

Q.make sure the h/sink is on properly and is securely installed 
A.yes it is properly sited.

and also my MB is bending right in the processor spot. i think that could be the cost of my problem.?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

How do you mean, bending? Is the board warped, or a 'dent' where the CPU is? Are any of the solder-spots on the back of the board touching the metalwork behind it? If the board is only close to the metalwork, could that be causing a localised heat build-up?


----------



## quidz (Sep 16, 2009)

WereBo said:


> How do you mean, bending? Is the board warped, or a 'dent' where the CPU is? Are any of the solder-spots on the back of the board touching the metalwork behind it? If the board is only close to the metalwork, could that be causing a localised heat build-up?


i think it dent a bit.. but it is not touching the metalwork behind.


----------

